# Crimson Fist Names?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Now I'm usually pretty good at seeing relation between the names of space marines and the "place" in the real world they are based off.

For Crimson Fists though I'm not so sure I'm right, here's a list of marine names from the Rynn's World book and other places.

Chapter Master Alexis Polux - The Crimson Fists First Chapter Master
Chapter Master Algernon Traegus - 16th Chapter Master
Chapter Master Klede Sargo - 17th Chapter Master 
Chapter Master Kardova - Chapter Master during The Crusade of Righteous Liberation
Chapter Master Pedro Kantor - Lord Hellblade, current Crimson Fists Chapter Master (M41), Captain of Crusade Company, 29th Chapter Master
Captain Drigo Alvez - Captain of the 2nd, Master of the Shield
Captain Ashor Drakken - Captain of the 3rd, Master of the Line
Captain Alessio Cortez - Master of the Charge, Nigh-invulnerable Captain of the 4th Company 
Captain Selig Torres - Captain of the 5th
Captain Olbyn Kadena - Captain of the 6th, Master of the Watch
Captain Caldimus Ortiz - Captain of the 7th, Master of the Gates
Captain Matteo Morrelis - Captain of the 8th, Master of Blades
Captain Raphael Acastus - Captain of the 9th, Master of Siege
Captain Ishmael Icario - Captain of the 10th, Master of Shadows
Veteran Sergeant Grevius - Member of a Deathwatch Kill-team 
Brother Toma of the Fifth Company
Forgemaster Javier Adon - Master of the Technicarum 
High Chaplain Marqol Tomasi 
Chaplain Argo - Chaplain of the 5th Company
Chief Librarian Eustace Mendoza - Master of the Librarius

I'm thinking a South American origination? Maybe Spain and Mexico to? They are sons of Dorn however and the names just seem a little off for me, but I was wonder what others thought?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Their names almost always fall under Latin- or Spaniard (perhaps Portuguese, as well?) -type names.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, Phoebus beat me to it here. All you have to do is look at names like Torres, Pedro and Cortez to know that this chapter has a spanish-type of ring to them.


----------

